# Tamandua Anteaters



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

Morning,

I was wonder if anyone can tell me if you can keep Tamandua Anteaters as pets?

Kind Regards
Anj


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

yes you can tska had some for sale few weeks ago i think they are pics of them in the exotic picture section under pics from xmas posted by nerys you might wanna pm herself or rory for more info or visit the site just type tska into google: victory:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Short answer is yes.

Not many people could fund it or give them the setup and care they need though.

Specialist diet, specialist enclosure. I am also assuming wihtout checking that you'd need a DWA , a licence form your local council to keep dangerous wild animals.

I'd also not use the word "pet" this is a wild animal, some will be nasty gits no matter what you do.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd personally not call them "pets" no, lol..

an animal that can be kept in captivity, yes, but a "pet" no..

they are something that i would only really recommend being kept by someone who has the right facilities, time, experience and commitment to their needs.

personally i would not keep them as a "pet" no. i can only imagine the state your house would be in if you had them free roaming in the house, and there are not many people about who would have the space to dedicate to purpose built specific indoor housing within the family home!

they are rare to see in the private keeper market, our client had been looking for some for many many years, it was not TSKA who found them for him, but someone else, who i will not name publically. Due to a change in his personal circumstances, and the collapse of a previous arrangment over them, he was forced to look at selling them, and as he has been a client of ours in the past, and knows we have many contacts, he approached us, and asked us to place them on "the books"

the tamandua have since been moved to their new home, should anyone be wondering.

there are a few zoos who hold them in their collections, Newquay zoo, i believe, has a male, called orinocho. they used to have a female called Stella, who was recalled from her breeding loan some time back. There are also some on the Isle of Wight, Amazon World i think the place is called. and i believe Colchester and London zoo's also hold them within their collections.

hope that helps, if there is anything else you want to know, please do not hesitate to get in touch..

Nerys

edit - mason - no they are not DWA


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Nerys said:


> *SNIP*
> 
> 
> Nerys
> ...


Bah what would you know! 

I'll check next time.


----------



## Anj (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Many thanks for all your very informative replies.

I have no intentions of keeping one at all, I was just interested.

I have seen the ones at Amazon World in the I.O.W, they where great, was taking a picture of one when it stuck it's tongue through the wire of it's home (sorry it should be cage, but I don't really like the word cage / caged) and licked my nose - it was a very weird experence - to have an anteater lick your nose.

London Zoo has only Giant Anteaters now, went to see them a few weeks ago.

Kind Regards
Anj.


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

we used to have them at work, very messy if they manage to get their claws into their food. very cool creatures, quite friendly but just not suitable for anything other than zoo's really


----------

